# Forum About Russia Politics  гарри каспаров

## basurero

Проголосуйте! 
В западных новостях всегда цитируют Касапрова, но мне кажется, что в России он считается политиком ничтожным. Коммунисты более популярны, а на западе никто ничего не знает о них, все только интересуются бывшим чемпионом мира по шахматам!  
Может я ошибаюсь, я не очень разбираюсь в политике. Это только впечатление, сформировавшееся у меня в результате чтения и западных и русских новостей. 
Что вы думаете?

----------


## Ramil

> Проголосуйте! 
> В западных новостях всегда цитируют Касапрова, но мне кажется, что в России он считается политиком ничтожным. Коммунисты более популярны, а на западе никто ничего не знает о них, все только интересуются бывшим чемпионом мира по шахматам!  
> Может я ошибаюсь, я не очень разбираюсь в политике. Это только впечатление, сформировавшееся у меня в результате чтения и западных и русских новостей. 
> Что вы думаете?

 He's a great chessmaster but a poor politician. I still don't know what made him to associate with national boslheviks but my opinion about him worsened after he started making political speeches.

----------


## BappaBa

negative
В данном случае я согласен с Путиным: 
ВОПРОС: В Америке, как Вы знаете, также начинается президентская кампания. Любой кандидат, включая даже нынешнего Президента, обзавидовался бы, если бы имел такие же рейтинги популярности, какие имеете Вы в России. Вот почему наши читатели, американцы, вообще не могут понять, почему предвыборная кампания не такая открытая, почему, хотя и на короткое время, но был задержан господин Каспаров? И почему Вы, такой популярный человек, господин Президент, не позволяете прессе и оппозиции действовать полностью открыто? В американском контексте Вы бы стали еще более популярным.  
В.ПУТИН: Как Вы думаете, почему господин Каспаров при задержании говорил на английском языке, а не на русском, Вам в голову это не приходило? Я думаю - прежде всего, потому, что весь его запал был обращен не к собственному народу, а к западной аудитории. Человека, который работает на аудиторию другой страны, в своей собственной стране никогда не назовут политическим деятелем. Потому что тот, кто претендует на то, чтобы быть лидером своей страны, должен думать об интересах своего собственного народа и говорить на родном языке.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Простите за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но кто тот человек, что проголосовал "за"?  *mishau_*, ау?  ::

----------


## Leof

Я проголосовал за третье. О Каспарове-шахматисте я не знаю почти ничего - фамилия из детства, сильнейший шахматист. О Каспарове-политике я вообще ничего не знаю, слышал мало и только негативные отзывы. За что он борется и каковы его устремления и амбиции мне неизвестно.

----------


## scotcher

> He's a great chessmaster but a poor politician. I still don't know what made him to associate with national boslheviks but my opinion about him worsened after he started making political speeches.

 I can guess. 
[tin-foil hat mode] 
I don't think Kasparov's purpose is to be a serious political figure or a politician, I think his only purpose is to be a face that western audiences can recognise when they see him getting beaten up by OMON on CNN or the BBC, and a face Russian audiences can recognise when they see him and the Nazbols causing chaos in Moscow on Vremya. 
A new cold war, or at least a significant deterioration of East-West relations with the attendant _threat_ of a new cold war, suits a lot of powerful people just fine. The US arms industry knows that it isn't going to be able to indefinitely justify all that tax money it currently spends on state-of-the-art aircraft, tanks and submarines if the only enemy they have is a scruffy arab with a Kalashnikov in a cave somewhere. And at the same time it won't have escaped the Russian government's notice that the more anti-western they sound the more domestically popular they become. 
Aaaannd... don't forget Kasparov has strong links to a US defense think-tank: The Center For Security Policy. He won their annual Keeper Of The Flame award in the 90s which is awarded to "individuals for devoting their public careers to the defense of the United States and American values around the world". It's also been won by Donald Rumsfeld, Ronnie Regan and Paul Wolfowitz, among others. He was even on their board of directors for a couple of years alongside people like Richard Perle, although he claimed this was a mistake and resigned when he returned to Russia to start causing trouble. Add to that the fact that he's half-jewish and half armenian, and his alliance with the NBP, his alleged funding from characters like Berezovsky, and you end up with quite possibly the least likely cadidate on the entire planet to become Russian president. My dog has more chance of winning an election in Russia than he does.  
In fact, he's _such_ a ludicrously bad candidate, and both Kasparov and whoever is bankrolling him _must_ know this, that being a serious political player cannot possibly be his purpose, or the purpose of those backers. 
But simultaneously being someone the western media can portray as the brave democratic dissident returned to battle the evil tyrant, and the Russian press can portray as the US-sponsored stooge, traitor and provocateur sent to Russia to undermine national sovereignty? He _can_ do that. 
He's a wedge, that's all, a tool that powerful people in the west, and quite possibly in Russia too, are using to keep _anti-the-other-lot_ sentiment and propaganda ticking over just enough to suit their purposes, whether that's to take advantage of domestic nationalism, or to justify continued militarism, or a combination of both. 
[/tfhm]

----------


## Yazeed

scotcher, excellent analysis!

----------


## basurero

Интересно... ну, ему бы вновь сосредоточить усилия на шахматах... А я признаюсь, что он в некоей степени мне нравится. У него забавноватый вид, напонимает клоуна.

----------


## Scorpio

> Простите за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но кто тот человек, что проголосовал "за"?  *mishau_*, ау?

 Что-то мне подсказывает, что Вы попали в точку.  ::    

> Я проголосовал за третье. О Каспарове-шахматисте я не знаю почти ничего - фамилия из детства, сильнейший шахматист. О Каспарове-политике я вообще ничего не знаю, слышал мало и только негативные отзывы. За что он борется и каковы его устремления и амбиции мне неизвестно.

 Он борется за свою сверхвыдающуюся персону и против всего остального мира.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

ЗасранчеГ он). Только гадить и умеет. Все его "ужимки и прыжки" направлены на произведение эффекта на западе. И то, как-то он не очень справляется. Burn heretic!

----------


## mishau_

> Простите за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но кто тот человек, что проголосовал "за"?  *mishau_*, ау?

 Интересно, что я такого сдела, что мне приписывают бог весть что?   ::   
Я вообще не голосовал, я не знаю кто такой Каспаров как политик. Я не хочу голосовать по пустякам. Меня он не волнует. Я знаю что он - еврей.  ::   И Медведев, кстати, говорят еврей.  ::   Ю.В. Андропов был тоже евреем. ::   ::   Еврей - Жириновский.  ::   В.И. Ленин - еврей.  ::   
Вывод: евреи рвутся управлять государством.   ::   
А вообще Каспаров - хам, этим он сильно damages мое к нему уважение, как к шпиону мира. 
P.S. Переведите пожалуйста, что написал *scotcher*, а то много слов очень ненаших, трудно было читать, "ниасилил".    ::

----------


## mishau_

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что Вы попали в точку.

 Передергивание. Манипулирование домыслами. Притягивание за уши. Навешивание ярлыков. Неспособность понять другую точку зрения. Косность мышления. Полярность в оценке неоднозначных событий. Политическая зашоренность сознания. Узкий кругозор в общественной тематике. Хомо-Советикус.    ::   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

В западной прессе его часто называют лидером оппозиции.  Это верно?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В западной прессе его часто называют лидером оппозиции.  Это верно?

 Первый раз слышу.  ::  Мировой или пока только российской?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> В западной прессе его часто называют лидером оппозиции.  Это верно?

 Бред. Это сошка мелкого полёта.

----------


## Lampada

> Простите за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но кто тот человек, что проголосовал "за"?  *mishau_*, ау?

 
И я даже удивилась, что оказалась в меньшинстве.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Простите за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но кто тот человек, что проголосовал "за"?  *mishau_*, ау?    
> И я даже удивилась, что оказалась в меньшинстве.

 Лампада, всех провела вокруг носа. Особенно scorpio. У меня была такая мысль, что это ты, но с другой стороны, я был уверен, что ты не голосовала.  
p.s.  Лампада, прости за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но... ты случайно шахматами не увлекаешься?    ::

----------


## Lampada

> p.s.  Лампада, прости за наглый вопрос, на который, конечно, можно не отвечать, если не хочется... Но... ты случайно шахматами не увлекаешься?

 Нет, абсолютно не увлекаюсь шахматами.  Проголосовала "за", потому что видела пару интервью с Каспаровым.  Искренний, простой человек.  Резкая противоположность напыщенному, нравоучительному Путину.

----------


## mishau_

Ну, вот здесь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z74ptA1H4BA он очень неверно себя повел. Начиная с 3:50. Хотя эти ребята вообще детский сад. Зачем к ним ходят. 
Вот еще один. Руки распускает. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFQqGODWYTc   ::

----------


## Lampada

::  Страшно за Россию.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Страшно за Россию.

 Мне тоже. С одной стороны - Гламурная Кремлядь, с другой - лимоно-каспароиды.    ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by Lampada   Страшно за Россию.     Мне тоже. С одной стороны - Гламурная Кремлядь, с другой - лимоно-каспароиды.

 Ты в России живешь, или тоже из-за рубежа беспокоишься? Просто интересно.

----------


## Lampada

> ...тоже из-за рубежа беспокоишься? Просто интересно.

 Если из-за рубежа, то всё "по барабану"?    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by BappaBa   ...тоже из-за рубежа беспокоишься? Просто интересно.   Если из-за рубежа, то всё "по барабану"?

 Дело не в барабанах, просто представления о российских реалиях у тех, кто проживает за рубежом, часто очень искаженные, и прослеживается наивное и одновременно раздражающее желание облагодетельствовать и "одемократить". 
Я столько зарубежных форумов и блогов видела, где люди с умным видом рассуждали о том, что России нужен новый лидер и о том, что "вот тот гроссмейстер... Каспаров" - то что нужно. Когда приводишь некоторые факты и даешь им ссылки на его высказывания, обычно в ответ слышишь: "Ой...  ::  Ну тогда кого-нибудь вроде Ющенко надо" (дискуссия продолжается все с той же искренней заботой о судьбе России). 
Пусть уж россияне как-нибудь сами разберутся, а? Им изнутри виднее.

----------


## Юрка

> В западной прессе его часто называют лидером оппозиции.  Это верно?

 Наверное, Западу хочется, чтобы так было. Типа, подходящий персонаж для оранжевой революции. Коммунисты из КПРФ или социалисты из "Справедливой России" гораздо популярнее у нас внутри. Но Запад на них не ставит.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Пусть уж россияне как-нибудь сами разберутся, а? Им изнутри виднее.

  Этого пока ешё не случалось в истории России, но, конечно, "как-нибудь сами разберутся" когда-нибудь, а может, и нет.  Никто не знает.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  ...Пусть уж россияне как-нибудь сами разберутся, а? Им изнутри виднее.    Этого пока ешё не случалось в истории России, но, конечно, "как-нибудь сами разберутся" когда-нибудь, а может, и нет.  Никто не знает.

 У нас многие думают, что любить Родину - это значит всегда жить плохо и при этом говорить что это хорошо, а если хочется лучше - это "зажрались". А все, кто имеет свой взгляд на вещи, отличный от общепринятого - "раздражают".   ::

----------


## Lampada

Миша, ты читал эту книжку?   http://lit.lib.ru/o/oskotskij_z_g/text_ ... llet.shtml

----------


## mishau_

> Миша, ты читал эту книжку?   http://lit.lib.ru/o/oskotskij_z_g/text_ ... llet.shtml

 Вот прочитал. Спасибо за сцылко. Правда для мну это чуток глобально. Мне очень тяжело о глобальных весчах рассуждать, потому что я не философ.  ::

----------


## mishau_

На самом деле, что я имел  в виду, написано здесь => http://kulturolog.narod.ru/licemer2.htm 
Особенно последний абзац. _Зато история Советского Союза - эта развернутый процесс постепенного и многопланового прохождения всех этапов последовательно, причем перестройка и последующие либеральные реформы играли роль четвертого этапа, когда государство было вынуждено официально признаваться населению, в очень многих вопросах благополучие недостижимо. Неудивительна та ненависть, которую либеральные реформы вызывают у многих - ведь это в буквальном смысле слова предательство идеалов._

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa   ...тоже из-за рубежа беспокоишься? Просто интересно.   Если из-за рубежа, то всё "по барабану"?

 Да ты не кипятись, я обидеть не хотел. =) Просто, все переживания у вас как под копирку сняты из тех статей, которые публикуются на inosmi - КГБ, Россия играет мускулами, приток нефтедолларов, газовый шантаж, Каспаров последний рупор свободы...
Тебе что-то сильно не нравилось в России, и ты решила уехать. По-моему, все кто хотел - уехал. Я остался жить здесь, и не хочу чтобы здесь _наступила Америка_. Нам все время указывают на наше ужасное прошлое (можно подумать, что расовая сегрегация и Великий Дракон ККК были в России), и ущербное настоящее (но, я имею возможность голосовать САМ, а не через выборщиков), нас обвиняют в воинственности (можно подумать, что это моя страна использовала атомную бомбу против живых людей, дважды).
У нас только-только мясо начинает появляться на костях после 90-х, дайте срок - все будет хорошо. =)

----------


## Scorpio

> Интересно, что я такого сдела, что мне приписывают бог весть что?

 Для начала, не "приписывают", а всего лишь предполагают.
И не "бог весть что", а высказывание неортодоксального мнения, не более того.   

> Я вообще не голосовал, я не знаю кто такой Каспаров как политик. Я не хочу голосовать по пустякам. Меня он не волнует. Я знаю что он - еврей.   И Медведев, кстати, говорят еврей.   Ю.В. Андропов был тоже евреем.   Еврей - Жириновский.   В.И. Ленин - еврей.   
> Вывод: евреи рвутся управлять государством.

 Любопытно, откуда у вас такая зацикленность на еврейской теме?
Мне лично глубоко безразлично, еврей Каспаров, или нет. (Не говоря уж о том, что помимо еврейской, у него еще и то ли армянская кровь, то ли азербайджанская, то ли еще какая-нибудь.) Мне кажется, такие качества, как порядочность, принципиальность и мозги намного важнее, чем "пятый пункт".   

> А вообще Каспаров - хам, этим он сильно damages мое к нему уважение, как к шпиону мира.

 Хмм, вот здесь вполне согласен. И это куда важнее, чем то, является он евреем, азербайджанцем или кем нибудь еще.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Что-то мне подсказывает, что Вы попали в точку.    Передергивание. Манипулирование домыслами. Притягивание за уши. Навешивание ярлыков. Неспособность понять другую точку зрения. Косность мышления. Полярность в оценке неоднозначных событий. Политическая зашоренность сознания. Узкий кругозор в общественной тематике. Хомо-Советикус.

 Не слабо --  в лучшем стиле проработки на комсомольском собрании. И все это словоизлияние в мой адрес -- в ответ на одну реплику (к тому же, вообще-то, адресованную Громозеке, а не вам).

----------


## mishau_

> в ответ на одну реплику (к тому же, вообще-то, адресованную Громозеке, а не вам).

 Ну тогда в личку писать надо. Зачем на ваша личная переписка? На самом деле мне было прикольно наблюдать, как scoprio постоянно делает неверные выводы насчет меня, согласуясь со своим предубеждением о моих политических предпочтениях.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> КГБ, Россия играет мускулами, приток нефтедолларов, газовый шантаж, Каспаров последний рупор свободы...

 Нефтедоллары, о да! Их просто нет! Ну, судя по тому как дорожает бензин, это как раз Европа нам, а не мы, все время увеличивает цены...  ::    

> Нам все время указывают на наше ужасное прошлое (можно подумать, что расовая сегрегация и Великий Дракон ККК были в России),

 По части уничтожения собственного народа наша страна - рекордсмен мира.  ::  Но там негров угнетали в прошлом веке! Конечно, чего с ним  разговаривать!  А Европа? Ну это ваще суды инквизиторов, варвары, шляхтичи, крестоносцы. Ужос! Просто нелюди какие-то.     

> и ущербное настоящее (но, я имею возможность голосовать САМ, а не через выборщиков),

 САМ я могу голосовать только на дороге, в поисках попутки.   

> нас обвиняют в воинственности (можно подумать, что это моя страна использовала атомную бомбу против живых людей, дважды).

 Захват Чехословакии и Венгрии продиктован исключительно по воле народов этих стран и имел под собой исключительно дружественный намерения.  ::     

> У нас только-только мясо начинает появляться на костях после 90-х, дайте срок - все будет хорошо. =)

 На костях после периода 1917-1987! Что-то я не припомню карточки в середине 90-х. Мне кажется, они были раньше, до Егорки Гайдара Что-то вспоминаю, приехал в Ленинград, а в булочной хлеба мне не продали - у меня не было визитки. И народ все кричал "понаехали тут!"  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> По-моему, все кто хотел - уехал.

 Уехали не все кто хотел, а те, кто имел возможность. Это далеко не одно и тоже.

----------


## BappaBa

> Нефтедоллары, о да! Их просто нет! Ну, судя по тому как дорожает бензин, это как раз Европа нам, а не мы, все время увеличивает цены...

 Хорошо, что есть! Кто-нибудь может порадоваться, что начали много строить, сносят 5-этажки, кладут хорошие дороги, зарплаты и пенсии не задерживают, но тебя это не касается, видимо.
Вот как меняется мой город в последние годы: 
И все эти дома строятся для расселения 5-этажек.
Ради вступления в ВТО цивилизованное сообщество требует от нас приближать внутренние цены к общемировым. Кроме того, это обычный бизнес. Против свободного рынка ты не против? Несмотря на цены, машин все больше и больше.  

> По части уничтожения собственного народа наша страна - рекордсмен мира.  Но там негров угнетали в прошлом веке! Конечно, чего с ним  разговаривать!  А Европа? Ну это ваще суды инквизиторов, варвары, шляхтичи, крестоносцы. Ужос! Просто нелюди какие-то.

 Откуда у тебя данные, что Россия рекордсмен среди стран по уничтожению собственного народа? Поделись ссылкой на такой анализ, плз.
Удобная позиция: значит их негров в прошлом веке не учитываем, а про наших репрессированных не забываем.  

> САМ я могу голосовать только на дороге, в поисках попутки.

 Т.е. конкретно по существу выборного процесса возразить не можешь?  

> Захват Чехословакии и Венгрии продиктован исключительно по воле народов этих стран и имел под собой исключительно дружественный намерения.

 А атомную бомбу (две), значит, сбрасывали исключительно из _дружественных намерений_?  

> На костях после периода 1917-1987! Что-то я не припомню карточки в середине 90-х. Мне кажется, они были раньше, до Егорки Гайдара Что-то вспоминаю, приехал в Ленинград, а в булочной хлеба мне не продали - у меня не было визитки. И народ все кричал "понаехали тут!"

 Ну, про визиточку-то ты воспоминания из 90-х привел, я так думаю (питерцы поправят если не прав). Сейчас же таких проблем нет, только плати - покупай что хочешь. А по сравнению с 90-ми, возможность покупать появилась не только у барыг. Для примера, сегодня видел объявление: завод, на котором мы арендуем помещение, набирает сварщиков с оплатой 30 000руб.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Захват Чехословакии и Венгрии продиктован исключительно по воле народов этих стран и имел под собой исключительно дружественный намерения.

 Ах, неотразимый довод - Чехословакия. "Голос Америки" не зря старался. ))
Судить об истории лучше в контексте своего времени, и для своего времени - ужасающего по количеству человеческих жертв - "захват" Чехословакии был едва ли не самым бескровным событием века. Несколько десятков жертв (включая советских солдат, погибших в результате нарушения техники безопасности... бардак-с). 
А если судить беспристрастно, нелишне будет вспомнить о том, что творилось в мире в середине прошлого века.
Хотя бы об одном единственном эпизоде вьетнамской войны того же времени, в котором было истреблено больше гражданских жителей, чем во всем советском "вторжении" (резне в Мэй-Лао 1968 года, около 200 убитых женщин, стариков и детей), о жертвах в африканских колониях, борющихся за независимость в 60-70-е годы, и о многом другом. 
Припоминают европейским странам эти жертвы и эксплуатацию целых народов? Нет, потому как неполиткорректно. Припоминают Америке Мэй-Лао 1968-го года? Да нет, давно все забыли, да и не знал никто почти, все смотрели репортажи про Чехословакию. Припоминают Италии Муссолини? Японии истребление китайцев в лагерях смерти? Да не особенно, дело давнее. Зато в советскую историю того времени не плюнул только ленивый. 
Вот мне и интересно, отчего так принято ужасаться каждому эпизоду из российской истории? Какая-то страсть к обмазыванию себя дерьмом. И не нужно говорить про истинный патриотизм (вскрытие язв прошлого, покаяние и т.п.), все это делается с таким злорадным восторгом и с приминением таких двойных стандартов, что в любовь к России и добрые намерения бичующих как-то не верится.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Вот мне и интересно, отчего так принято ужасаться каждому эпизоду из российской истории? Какая-то страсть к обмазыванию себя дерьмом. И не нужно говорить про истинный патриотизм (вскрытие язв прошлого, покаяние и т.п.), все это делается с таким злорадным восторгом и с приминением таких двойных стандартов, что в любовь к России и добрые намерения бичующих как-то не верится.

 Так их! Ату! Разоблачать, так разоблачать! Ловить на горячем и клеймить позором! А то так и будут без конца притворяться.

----------


## Юрка

> САМ я могу голосовать только на дороге, в поисках попутки.

 Нету паспорта?  

> Что-то вспоминаю, приехал в Ленинград, а в булочной хлеба мне не продали - у меня не было визитки. И народ все кричал "понаехали тут!"

 Нету визитки? 
Товарищч, Вы нелегал?

----------


## Юрка

> ... все это делается с таким злорадным восторгом и с приминением таких двойных стандартов, что в любовь к России и добрые намерения бичующих как-то не верится.

 Вот-вот, и мне не верится...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  ... все это делается с таким злорадным восторгом и с приминением таких двойных стандартов, что в любовь к России и добрые намерения бичующих как-то не верится.   Вот-вот, и мне не верится...

 Ага, только обманщики и вруны уезжали!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Так их! Разоблачать - так разоблачать! Ловить на горячем и пригвоздить позором! А то будут без конца притворяться.

 Гвоздить и ловить? Не, не люблю заниматься общественной деятельностью.  ::  А твой, кстати, ответ отлично бы смотрелся после тирады о Хомо Советикус.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ага, только обманщики и вруны уезжали!

 Ах, что Вы, уезжали только бедные-несчастные люди, спасающиеся от кровавой гэбни.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Ага, только обманщики и вруны уезжали!     Ах, что Вы, уезжали только бедные-несчастные люди, спасающиеся от кровавой гэбни.

 Я вижу, что Вам всё известно.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я вижу, что Вам всё известно.

 Просто давно мечтала использовать где-нибудь это словосочетание.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Я вижу, что Вам всё известно.     Просто давно мечтала использовать где-нибудь это словосочетание.

 А я давно хотела использовать цитату "The more things change, the more they stay the same."

----------


## mishau_

Интересно, когда мы обличаем Запад, мы говорим, вон-вон смотрите, они негров угнетают, ККК! При этом как-то забывая, что права граждан там лучше защищены. Но зато когда мы говорим о своих достижениях, мы говорим. Смотрите, как было плохо в 90! Зато как хорошо сейчас, при этом не замечая, что на Западе в 1000 раз богаче.  ::  
Давайте сделаем наоборот. Мы сравним наш город с городами Запада, и угнетение негров с массовым истреблением собственного народа. 
А вообще умиляет то что вот жили были бедненькие коммунисты со светлым будущем, а потом пришел один шпион из ЦРУ, щелкнул пальцами и бац, за один день всю страну разрушил. Да еще и общество при этом поделил, на два непримиримых лагеря. Спрашивается, на чем держалась экономика СССР, что так громко лопнула, что аж отголоски до сих пор аукаются? Кто виноват, что политическая система провалкась в тартарары.

----------


## mishau_

> Дело не в барабанах, просто представления о российских реалиях у тех, кто проживает за рубежом, часто очень искаженные, и прослеживается наивное и одновременно раздражающее желание облагодетельствовать и "одемократить". 
> Я столько зарубежных форумов и блогов видела, где люди с умным видом рассуждали о том, что России нужен новый лидер и о том, что "вот тот гроссмейстер... Каспаров" - то что нужно. Когда приводишь некоторые факты и даешь им ссылки на его высказывания, обычно в ответ слышишь: "Ой...  Ну тогда кого-нибудь вроде Ющенко надо" (дискуссия продолжается все с той же искренней заботой о судьбе России).

 Ну Запад и отличается от тоталитарной России, что там есть разные мнения.  http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/12/21/society/330161/   _
“МК” связался с основателями наиболее ярких интернет-сообществ, чтобы узнать, почему они выбрали объектом своего внимания именно российского лидера. Надо сказать, что услышанное превзошло наши ожидания — так Владимира Владимировича редко хвалят даже в самой России… 
Основатель фан-клуба Putin Mania: “Я напился до чертиков по случаю победы “Единой России” _  
***  _
— Закон должен быть изменен так, чтобы Путину разрешили остаться на третий президентский срок, — такое заявление звучит с главной страницы другого сообщества, посвященного Президенту РФ. “МК” связался с основателем канадского фан-клуба ВВП Найделом Неймом. 
— Он дал своим людям более высокий уровень жизни, — уверен Найдел, который, проживая в Оттаве, считает себя русским, поскольку был рожден от русской матери. — Он сделал Россию влиятельным государством. Теперь граждане этой страны могут гордиться тем, что они русские. Ему нужно остаться, чтобы он смог сделать для России то, что еще не успел._  
***  _
Всемирный фан-клуб: “Лидеры “Большой восьмерки” смешные, а Путин — классный!” 
Так называется самое первое из всех созданных в Facebook сообществ, посвященных первому лицу России. Именно поэтому оно собрало наибольшее количество поклонников ВВП — 823 человека. На страницах группы серьезно обсуждаются проблемы, с которыми сегодня сталкивается Россия. А о Президенте России Владимире Владимировиче здесь принято говорить только уважительно. 
После долгих колебаний один из администраторов фан-клуба все же решила ответить на вопросы “МК”. Однако она попросила не указывать в статье ее полного имени, а лишь использовать инициалы. “Запад не такой свободный, каким он пытается казаться”, — сообщила Р.М. Сама она родом из Болгарии, а учится в одном из филиалов университета Сороса в Европе. “Я бы не хотела, чтобы кто-то из моих однокурсников или профессоров вдруг наткнулся на мою фамилию в статье о Путине”, — добавила тайная поклонница ВВП._  
[/i]

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ну Запад и отличается от тоталитарной России, что там есть разные мнения.

 Не очень поняла твою мысль... В России тоже есть разные мнения.  ::   
Я в том посте говорила про такой странный феномен, как обилие "советчиков" по всему миру, с жаром рассуждающих на тему "Что лучше для России". Сейчас речь не о людях, высказавших свое мнение в этой теме, а о этой тенденции в целом. Многие из обсуждающих имеют о России слабое или однобокое представление, но считают, что лучше самих россиян разбираются в вопросе. Часто видно, что люди искренне переживают, но лучше бы они эту энергию направили на спасение дождевых лесов, имхо. 
Мы же не лезем со своими гениальными советами к французам или американцам - выберите того, а не того. Т.е. свое мнение у людей, безусловно, имеется (напр., Буш не нравится, хочу Гора), но наглости заявлять, что они знают, что лучше для французов/американцев, пока нет, слава богу.

----------


## mishau_

> Мы же не лезем со своими гениальными советами к французам или американцам - выберите того, а не того. Т.е. свое мнение у людей, безусловно, имеется (напр., Буш не нравится, хочу Гора), но наглости заявлять, что они знают, что лучше для французов/американцев, пока нет, слава богу.

 Но зато преспокойно мы лезем в дела Украины и Грузии и рассуждаем как им там плохо живется. Не знаю откуда, но я в курсе всех политических новостей о Грузии и Украине.  Ну еще Косово, тут спрашивается мы чего позабыли? Абхазия и Осетия еще.

----------


## mishau_

Прекрасная статья Минкина об оппозиции. В предвзятости или в лояльности к власти его как бы обвинить трудно. Особенно после выходя из Союза Журналистов из-за принятия туда Кадырова.  http://www.yavlinsky.ru/news/index.phtml?id=1968  
Примечательно, что опубликована на сайте Явлинского. Впрочем, в отличие от других фамилий, фамилия Явлинский в статье не упоминается не разу.

----------


## Rtyom

Что значит сакраментальное «как бы»? Вы не уверены в своих словах?

----------


## mishau_

Это значит, что обвинить действительно трудно, а помечтать никогда не вредно.  
p.s. Рекомендую все-таки обсуждать статью, а не придираться к моим словам.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> p.s. Рекомендую все-таки обсуждать статью, а не придираться к моим словам.

   

> ОБРАЩЕНИЕ СОЮЗА ПРАВЫХ СИЛ К ТЕМ, КТО ХОЧЕТ ЖИТЬ ЛУЧШЕ! 
> Не читайте это, если вы за последние десять лет не приобрели ни холодильник, ни видеомагнитофон, ни стиральную машину, ни автомобиль, ни телевизор. 
> Не читайте это, если вас не пускали за границу, когда вы захотели отдохнуть на зарубежном курорте. 
> Не читайте это, если вам нравилось стоять в очередях за мойвой, а съедобные продукты доставать по блату.  
> Мы обращаемся к тем, кому жить стало лучше. Кто стал собственником своей квартиры. Кто стал без боязни говорить всё, что ему хочется. Кто не намерен терять свою свободу, свою собственность, свою безопасность.  
> Голосуйте за Союз правых сил!

 Красиво, хочется только спросить, а при чём здесь СПС? С такой подачей, что СПС (или его лидеры) будто бы приложили руку хотя бы к одному из перечисленных пунктов. 
Вот хуже демократов могут быть только п-доболы вроде СПС. Не сделав абсолютно НИ-ЧЕ-ГО (хорошего, во всяком случае) за период с 1991 года по сей день, эти люди имеют наглость приписывать себе какие-то заслуги.

----------

